# A good place to buy a replica



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

This fall I caught a 28.5" walleye. A real pig, for me. Ever since then, I have been regretting the decision to NOT get it mounted. That regret will not go away. I have looked online at some replica mounts for walleyes. Some are amazing!! Some are crap! Cabela's replica looks like a cartoon. With all the pigs coming out of Erie, there has to be somebody fairly close that does a quality job.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

The best in the Business...... http://www.fittantereplicas.com/

My buddies have walleyes and muskies done by Joe. They are so good the fish looks real! You can hold up a picture to the replica and not tell the difference!


----------



## woodyandarron (Nov 24, 2009)

I have two fish done by Lax. A 48 inch Musky and a 6# largemouth. He did a wonderful job. I sent a disc of pics to him. They called Me 3-times about getting the size of the head just right. The fish had a huge head on the Musky. And the large mouth was very dark in markings, and they nailed the colors on it as well. Very Happy.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I really appreciate it!!These guys look really good, but I was hoping for someplace closer. May end up that far away, but I would like to see if there is anything close.

Thanks again!! Keep them coming.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I went to a couple shows and was impressed with Artistic Anglers work - best I saw.

I had them do a large walleye for me and was very pleased - show quality work. I sent them 2 10X13 pictures with detailed measurements and let them know it was an Erie eye (most are more pail than a large northern lake eye). We spoke on the phone twice and it turned out great. Most people that come to the house think it is real and can't believe it when I tell them it's a replica. I keep a framed photo of the actual catch below the mount - looks just like my fish.

Not any closer though..

5289 Rice Lake Road
Duluth, MN 55803-8422
(218) 721-4900
http://www.artisticanglers.com/


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I went to a couple shows and was impressed with Artistic Anglers work - best I saw.
> 
> I had them do a large walleye for me and was very pleased - show quality work. I sent them 2 10X13 pictures with detailed measurements and let them know it was an Erie eye (most are more pail than a large northern lake eye). We spoke on the phone twice and it turned out great. Most people that come to the house think it is real and can't believe it when I tell them it's a replica. I keep a framed photo of the actual catch below the mount - looks just like my fish.
> 
> ...


Artistic Anglers get's my vote and is who I refer everyone that asks about this to. AA did what I still consider to be the "perfect" Lake Erie walleye for my dad over 15 years ago and it still looks incredible. Summer time 32" 12# eye from "The Hole" caugbht on wire line with a crank.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Had mine done here
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&appID=39&option=2


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I am in the process of sending out emails to these folks. I caught another longer fish in Ontario this year. I am not having any luck finding someone who can get a good cast to start with (fish pic is posted in out of state trips under Wawa).


----------

